# Just an ordinary day in my life.... pics...



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2022)

As I'm one of the few Brits on here I thought some of you might be interested in seeing pics of an ordinary day's shopping and travel for me...  and see how it differs or not to where you live...

I went shopping to the supermarket first.. glorious day.. then to the town cafe for a drink.. then to the Museum to see a Textile exhibition, just a very small exhibition in a small town Museum.. then home again.. and as I drive through the woods to get home, I stopped and took some pics of the carpets of Bluebells ... enjoy...

Supermarket ( tesco )...outside..

















Inside...


----------



## Jace (Apr 30, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2022)

little Textile exhibition in the museum...











town immediately outside the museum...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2022)

This is the road through the woods to my house... you can see a glimpse of the bluebells on the left...my house is about 2 mins further on












..and the beauty of  Bluebell woods..


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 30, 2022)

Very nice!  thanks for sharing


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> This is the road through the woods to my house... you can see a glimpse of the bluebells on the left...my house is about 2 mins further on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 30, 2022)

Be careful outside holly, I saw cars driving on the wrong side of the road


----------



## Jules (Apr 30, 2022)

Nature and the shops are beautiful there.  The UK is at the top of my list for places to visit.  

I’m tired of all the modern strip malls they build here.


----------



## Della (Apr 30, 2022)

You live a beautiful country, Holly.  It was spring when we went to England and all the flowers and deep green grass took my breath away.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Be careful outside holly, I saw cars driving on the wrong side of the road


that's the trouble with living in the USA... they don't know the correct side...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2022)

Jules said:


> Nature and the shops are beautiful there.  The UK is at the top of my list for places to visit.
> 
> I’m tired of all the modern strip malls they build here.


yes we don't have strip Malls, we do have big retail parks with Malls...  and of course the smaller shops that are in town as in my photos.. we refer to them as High street stores.. and unfortunately we're losing them at a rate of Knots, due to online shopping..even some malls are closing...leaving only the biggest still open.. I don't live anywhere near any  big retail parks they tend to exist in more populated areas ..


----------



## Jules (Apr 30, 2022)

These are just random online photos that I chose.  And they keep building them while many of the same sit empty.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2022)

Jules said:


> These are just random online photos that I chose.  And they keep building them while many of the same sit empty.


ours are similar and are called Retail parks, but most of the stores are inside.. although some larger ones remain outside.. but within an enclosed complex... not like the US where  each store is often a good walk away from the next store.. or even a little drive away... 

here for example is Lakeside the retail park about 40 minutes from me


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 30, 2022)

Nice pics of your area. God knows, what would we do without all those wonderful real estate developers. Very well, most likely.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2022)

Della said:


> You live a beautiful country, Holly.  It was spring when we went to England and all the flowers and deep green grass took my breath away.


It's green all year round tbf... I remember one time I was coming back to the UK on a Spanish flight...and as we started to descend towards the airport we fly over lots of farmland  .. and of course everything is very green , and especially compared to the Arid part of Spain we'd just left... and I remember 2 guys behind me ..as one said to the other.. ''Wow, this place is so green it looks like England manufactures Chlorophyll''...made me smile..


----------



## Pinky (Apr 30, 2022)

@hollydolly .. I like the way the produce is laid out in the grocery mart. The downtown streets appear to be very tidy, and I like the bollards. You live in a very picturesque area


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2022)

Beautiful photos Holly, very interesting too, thanks for sharing.  Looks like you enjoyed a very pleasant and peaceful day.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Beautiful photos Holly, very interesting too, thanks for sharing.  Looks like you enjoyed a very pleasant and peaceful day.


I did SB... it was much quieter than it would be in town..  due to so many people being away this holiday weekend.. so it was lovely and peaceful   especially in the supermarket.. ...however all that said, I went into the next nearby town, and thought I'd go and get a drink at the pub.. but it was packed, the queue at the bar were 3 deep... so hot today.. and so many people come from the cities on a holiday weekend out here to the country and love to roam around our small towns and villages .. so I ended up buying a small bottle of coke, and drinking it in my car..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly .. I like the way the produce is laid out in the grocery mart. The downtown streets appear to be very tidy, and I like the bollards. You live in a very picturesque area


thanks Pinks... the town where the pics of the supermarket and cafe is.. is not my nearest market town.. it's about 15 miles from here.. but yes everyone says the same about our market town, how clean it looks. ..however the woods and the lane are right here beside  my house...


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2022)

@hollydolly those pics are gorgeous, Thank you for taking us with you.
Although in all honesty, you would not be able to get me out of those serene gorgeous woods.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2022)

Tish said:


> @hollydolly those pics are gorgeous, Thank you for taking us with you.
> Although in all honesty, you would not be able to get me out of those serene gorgeous woods.


well they get a bit samey after the first 40 years...


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> As I'm one of the few Brits on here I thought some of you might be interested in seeing pics of an ordinary day's shopping and travel for me...  and see how it differs or not to where you live...
> 
> I went shopping to the supermarket first.. glorious day.. then to the town cafe for a drink.. then to the Museum to see a Textile exhibition, just a very small exhibition in a small town Museum.. then home again.. and as I drive through the woods to get home, I stopped and took some pics of the carpets of Bluebells ... enjoy...
> 
> Supermarket ( tesco )...outside.. enjoyed


Tesco has rescued quite a few older buildings, or at least the facade of those buildings, so much easier on the eye than the glass, chrome and plastic of so many supermarkets.

Following on from Holly's inspirational post, I too, like Holly, am British. I lived in East London until 1981. That year I was promoted but it meant moving 70 miles north to the county of Northamptonshire. We lived there for 15 years until 1996, when my job took me to the southern city of Southampton. Two reasons stopped us buying a home there, firstly we had gotten used to being out of London and city life and secondly, the only vacancy that my paramedic wife could take was in the market town of Ringwood, on the edge of the New Forest. We bought a beautiful house about four miles from Ringwood, leaving me a half hour's commute to work.

The New Forest is anything but new, Following the Norman Conquest, that's the invasion of England in 1066, the New Forest was proclaimed a royal forest, in about 1079, by William the Conqueror. It was used for royal hunts, mainly of deer. It was created at the expense of more than 20 small hamlets and isolated farmsteads; hence it was then 'new' as a single compact area. Here's a few images of where I live:

There's a lot of quite tame wildlife in The New Forest, it can be quite a sight seeing the new born.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2022)

That tesco isn't new.. it's been there in that building for almost 40 years... longer than most of those that are glass and steel


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 30, 2022)

Holly spoke of the bluebells, you really can't miss them when they cover the floor of The New Forest.
Just beyond the existing forest perimeter are some famous cities that are known well beyond our shores.

The city of Portsmouth is home to HMS Victory. Today Victory is preserved at Portsmouth Historic Dockyard and, as the flagship of the First Sea Lord & Chief of Naval Staff, is the oldest commissioned warship in the world.


Just outside the city of Salisbury, about half an hour's drive from the edge of the forest, is the site of Stonehenge.
Stonehenge is perhaps the world's most famous prehistoric monument. It was built in several stages: the first monument was an early henge monument, built about 5,000 years ago, and the unique stone circle was erected in the late Neolithic period about 2500 BC.


The Cathedral Church of the Holy Trinity, Saint Peter, Saint Paul and Saint Swithun, commonly known as Winchester Cathedral, is the cathedral of the city of Winchester, England, and is amongst the largest of its kind in Northern Europe.
https://www.winchester-cathedral.org.uk/explore/architecture/


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2022)

I didn't just speak of the bluebells... I posted the pics. They are in my backyard basically... don't need to go to the new forest to see them


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I didn't just speak of the bluebells... I posted the pics. They are in my backyard basically... don't need to go to the new forest to see them


You must forgive me any errors Holly, I took my wife out for a meal this evening, we not only enjoyed our meal and the live band but I also imbibed on a glass or three of Merlot. We were celebrating our 54th wedding anniversary.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> You must forgive me any errors Holly, I took my wife out for a meal this evening, we not only enjoyed our meal and the live band but I also imbibed on a glass or three of Merlot. We were celebrating our 54th wedding anniversary.


Happy Anniversary HC>.. to you and your wife.....


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 30, 2022)

Jules said:


> These are just random online photos that I chose.  And they keep building them while many of the same sit empty.


Same.
Around here, they just move a little bit more north, and build more.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Apr 30, 2022)

Brings back memories of my visit. (I was the tourist; my host was a native.) So pretty and serene there. At the time it was just before the wedding of Charles and Diana so there were lots of tourists and crowds in London, but I remember St. James' Park feeling uncrowded and peaceful. There were band concerts at noon and pelicans on a lake there.

Loved the drive to the West Country and visiting a thatched roof pub along the way. We stopped at one pub that was very old, and the doorways were really low. When I asked why it was explained to me that way back in the way back, like in the 1700s, most people simply were much shorter! Always wondered if that was so or if it was due to the building settling over the years and my leg was being pulled...

Oh, my. Winchester Cathedral. Stonehenge. Bournemouth.

Wish I could go again and stay longer, much longer. Brits seemed to be (and probably still are) so much more _civilized_ than Americans!


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Happy Anniversary HC>.. to you and your wife.....


Thank you kind lady, much appreciated.


Georgiagranny said:


> Brings back memories of my visit. (I was the tourist; my host was a native.) So pretty and serene there. At the time it was just before the wedding of Charles and Diana so there were lots of tourists and crowds in London, but I remember St. James' Park feeling uncrowded and peaceful. There were band concerts at noon and pelicans on a lake there.
> 
> Loved the drive to the West Country and visiting a thatched roof pub along the way. We stopped at one pub that was very old, and the doorways were really low. When I asked why it was explained to me that way back in the way back, like in the 1700s, most people simply were much shorter! Always wondered if that was so or if it was due to the building settling over the years and my leg was being pulled...
> 
> ...


That is some compliment, but I must disagree. A school friend of mine married an American. He held some rank. He was a one star surgeon general in the US army. They lived in your State of Georgia, Savannah to be precise. We used to visit them twice a year, stay a couple of days then go off exploring. How Americans made us feel so welcome, inevitably our accents were always a talking point, but that aside we both found the welcome and the hospitality, second to none. Sadly both my friend and her husband have passed away and since then we haven't travelled all that much. One thing we have enjoyed though is visits to London. When you live there you see it through different eyes, but as a visitor and with time to take in the sights, it becomes a whole new experience.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2022)

Looks like your grocery store was well stocked.  Glad to see that.

All your photos depict such a lovely place to live!


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm envious, Holly.  What a beautiful area you live in!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 30, 2022)

Went for a drive around the west side of the Great Salt Lake, saw about 200 miles worth of this scenery:


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 30, 2022)

Thanks @hollydolly great pictures, you are a good photographer and have some good things to work with.  A beautiful place!


horseless carriage said:


> Stonehenge


High on my bucket list.

In the US we have Carhenge, doesn't quite compare but easier for us to get to.


----------



## Trila (Apr 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> As I'm one of the few Brits on here I thought some of you might be interested in seeing pics of an ordinary day's shopping and travel for me...  and see how it differs or not to where you live...
> 
> I went shopping to the supermarket first.. glorious day.. then to the town cafe for a drink.. then to the Museum to see a Textile exhibition, just a very small exhibition in a small town Museum.. then home again.. and as I drive through the woods to get home, I stopped and took some pics of the carpets of Bluebells ... enjoy...
> 
> ...


Oh, I love your pix!  Thanks for posting the link since I have know idea where I am or how I got here!  But I'm glad that I got to see these pictures!


----------



## Trila (Apr 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Went for a drive around the west side of the Great Salt Lake, saw about 200 miles worth of this scenery:
> View attachment 219389


I was there when I was a kid....it hasn't changed!! LOL


----------



## Trila (Apr 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I didn't just speak of the bluebells... I posted the pics. They are in my backyard basically... don't need to go to the new forest to see them


You have got my interest...I'm going to look into bluebells!


----------



## RobinWren (Apr 30, 2022)

Well, I just feel like hopping on a plane and going for a visit, but sadly it won't happen this year. I love the way tescos lay out the store, so much room to move around. It looks like that majestic building might have been a cinema, kudos to tescos for renovating rather than demolition and erecting a new store. Bluebells bring back many happy memories of picnics in the bluebell forest. I might be biased but IMO Britain is God's country. And right now He is certainly giving you brilliant weather, whereas we are having the worst spring. Lakeside not much to say, I am not a mall shopper and if I was to go I would most certainly forget where I put my car. I know Ringwood very well also happy memories of visits to the New Forest and the ponies.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 30, 2022)

Trila said:


> ....it hasn't changed!!


Not since the glaciers melted!


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> Well, I just feel like hopping on a plane and going for a visit, but sadly it won't happen this year. I love the way tescos lay out the store, so much room to move around. It looks like that majestic building might have been a cinema, kudos to tescos for renovating rather than demolition and erecting a new store. Bluebells bring back many happy memories of picnics in the bluebell forest. I might be biased but IMO Britain is God's country. And right now He is certainly giving you brilliant weather, whereas we are having the worst spring. Lakeside not much to say, I am not a mall shopper and if I was to go I would most certainly forget where I put my car. I know Ringwood very well also happy memories of visits to the New Forest and the ponies.


no it was actually a factory back in the day... from 1920's or 30's ...

Well tbh here in the south and East we generally have the best weather in the UK.. so we're blessed in that way... it's the North and west that gives the rest of us a bad name weather wise,


----------



## horseless carriage (May 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Well tbh here in the south and East we generally have the best weather in the UK.. so we're blessed in that way.


So it was you who went and put the mockers on the weather! We were going to take our old MG down to Christchurch Quay today to join in the "Classics on the Quay," car show. The rain is persisting down at present, the MG won't be coming out of the garage anytime today.


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> So it was you who went and put the mockers on the weather! We were going to take our old MG down to Christchurch Quay today to join in the "Classics on the Quay," car show. The rain is persisting down at present, the MG won't be coming out of the garage anytime today.


Not me... lol... I knew it was going to rain today so I made plans to stay home.... but just to irritate you further.. it's not raining here.... ...but it's forecast to, before 3pm


----------



## Trish (May 1, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Brings back memories of my visit. (I was the tourist; my host was a native.) So pretty and serene there. At the time it was just before the wedding of Charles and Diana so there were lots of tourists and crowds in London, but I remember St. James' Park feeling uncrowded and peaceful. There were band concerts at noon and pelicans on a lake there.
> 
> Loved the drive to the West Country and visiting a thatched roof pub along the way. We stopped at one pub that was very old, and the doorways were really low. When I asked why it was explained to me that way back in the way back, like in the 1700s, most people simply were much shorter! Always wondered if that was so or if it was due to the building settling over the years and my leg was being pulled...
> 
> ...


St James' Park is one of my favourite London parks.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 1, 2022)

Trish said:


> St James' Park is one of my favourite London parks.


A small glimpse of St. James' Park. A reminisce for you Trish, enjoy.


----------



## Georgiagranny (May 1, 2022)

Trish said:


> St James' Park is one of my favourite London parks.


I liked Hyde Park just for the fun of it at Speaker's Corner, but there were way too many people for my liking. St. James' was a whole different "feel" than Hyde. KWIM?


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> I liked Hyde Park just for the fun of it at Speaker's Corner, but there were way too many people for my liking. St. James' was a whole different "feel" than Hyde. KWIM?


I'm not a Hyde Park fan tbh, too big, too many nuts... ... I like St james' and Regents park...


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

a few photos I've taken of many at Regent's park...these were taken on my old phone, so excuse the quality















....and me a few years ago... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...also at the end of the canal towpath..on the regents canal just before Camden Market is this glorious Chinese restaurant... altho' thinking about it, it might not have survived the pandemic..


----------



## Trish (May 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I'm not a Hyde Park fan tbh, too big, too many nuts... ... I like St james' and Regents park...


I also like Victoria Park and the walk along the canal to the Olympic Park.

https://london-travel.co.uk/victoria-park-east-london

@hollydolly re Regents Park - I've been to that Chinese restaurant!


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

Trish said:


> I also like Victoria Park and the walk along the canal to the Olympic Park.
> 
> https://london-travel.co.uk/victoria-park-east-london
> 
> @hollydolly re Regents Park - I've been to that Chinese restaurant!


I have to admit to never having gone to Victoria Park


----------



## horseless carriage (May 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I have to admit to never having gone to Victoria Park


It's in Bow, London E3. My old stomping ground. 
Victoria Park was opened to the public in 1845 in order to give the East End of the city a park like Regent's Park. Victoria Park also used to have its own Speakers' Corner. You’ll find a variety of trees such as oak trees, horse chestnut trees, cherry trees and hawthorn trees across the park as well as a variety of flowers and fauna. There's a lot of information about Victoria Park on Wikipedia.


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> It's in Bow, London E3. My old stomping ground.
> Victoria Park was opened to the public in 1845 in order to give the East End of the city a park like Regent's Park. Victoria Park also used to have its own Speakers' Corner. You’ll find a variety of trees such as oak trees, horse chestnut trees, cherry trees and hawthorn trees across the park as well as a variety of flowers and fauna. There's a lot of information about Victoria Park on Wikipedia.


yes I know where it is ..I used to work at the TV studios in East London years ago...


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 1, 2022)

Trila said:


> I was there when I was a kid....it hasn't changed!! LOL


I thought that I heard a ban was placed on the salt flats to stop drag racing?  Some environmental concern?


----------



## Trila (May 1, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> I thought that I heard a ban was placed on the salt flats to stop drag racing?  Some environmental concern?


I think that I heard that they tried, but the racing continues.  Don't quote me....I'm not really sure.


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

Another pictorial day in my life.. ( afternoon)... ..in and around the Village

The Ewes with their lambs...







On the opposite side of the road, where the grass is _always _greener..


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

This next one wasn't in the village, rather it was in the next village..


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

...and while I was out I bought these...









...the gold coloured one is a cuff bracelet


----------



## Leann (May 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ...and while I was out I bought these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@hollydolly thank you for all of the wonderful pictures. Something about the UK always speaks to me. I never tire of going there.  Love the jewelry! I'm a bit of a jewelry hound myself but don't have much of an opportunity to wear it.


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

Leann said:


> @hollydolly thank you for all of the wonderful pictures. Something about the UK always speaks to me. I never tire of going there.  Love the jewelry! I'm a bit of a jewelry hound myself but don't have much of an opportunity to wear it.


Pleased you enjoy them Leann..thankyou...


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 5, 2022)

Holly is that a pic of the Tardis in the first pic above?


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Holly is that a pic of the Tardis in the first pic above?


You do realise that's a red phone box ?... The tardis was a blue  POLICE box...


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 5, 2022)

Sub-compact model.


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 5, 2022)

Not drag racing, it's land speed record runs. Many years they can't run because its too wet.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> This next one wasn't in the village, rather it was in the next village..


Is that a real, working phone booth in one of these photos?


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2022)

NO Em... there's no phones in the red phone boxes any more. Many of them have been given over to house defibrillators.... ..some rural villages have set them up as free libraries, so people can swap and borrow books without having to travel into town...






...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One in a village near me is bedecked with flowers inside.... .. and many of the phone boxes were put up for sale, and lots of people shipped them overseas.. or use them as small bars in their gardens


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> You do realise that's a red phone box ?... The tardis was a blue  POLICE box...


Yep - I want the one that expands upon entry, Dr. Who style!


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Yep - I want the one that expands upon entry, Dr. Who style!


That's the whole point of the Tardis ...it looks like an ordinary police box..but inside it's the laboratory and flying machine of the Doctor....  

Here's a real one..






....now they're used for all sorts...but not police work... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The original  interior of an old Police box  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The inside of the Tardis...


----------



## J-Kat (May 6, 2022)

Thank you, Hollydolly, for the “tour”.  It’s so interesting to see how regular folks live day to day in other countries.


----------



## Trish (May 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> NO Em... there's no phones in the red phone boxes any more. Many of them have been given over to house defibrillators.... ..some rural villages have set them up as free libraries, so people can swap and borrow books without having to travel into town...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We  still have some working ones in London.  I often see tourists having their photos taken in the one I pass by on my walks   I didn't realise the ones you see in the country are no longer used as phone boxes.


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2022)

Trish said:


> We  still have some working ones in London.  I often see tourists having their photos taken in the one I pass by on my walks   I didn't realise the ones you see in the country are no longer used as phone boxes.


have they still got phones in them in the city ?... I can't say I ever noticed tbh, I must look next week when I'm there... come to think of it, it's a long time since I've seen a red box in the city, the public phone boxes all seem to be perspex...

Yes the phone boxes outside the city have all had the phones removed... in fact most of the boxes have been removed... but here in the villages, the boxes are still here..


----------



## Trish (May 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> have they still got phones in them in the city ?... I can't say I ever noticed tbh, I must look next week when I'm there...
> 
> Yes the phone boxes outside the city have all had the phones removed... in fact most of the boxes have been removed... but here in the villages, the boxes are still here..


I am going to check next time to make sure it's a real phone! They were replaced by the glass ones of course but, it has been a long time since I used a public phone.

https://postcardsfromhawaii.co/home/best-red-phone-box-locations-in-london-for-photos


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2022)

I know the ones outside ST Pauls... altho' I haven't been there for years. next week I'm supposed to be going to COvent garden so I'll look out for that one...

This from the link made me laugh....


_Things to take note of when taking photos with England’s red phone boxes_​
_Don’t touch anything inside, these phone booths aren’t cleaned and often stink of urine. ( *wrong they were cleaned.. but yes the late night drunks used to pee in them in some places*)_
_The doors are remarkably heavy so watch out for your fingers....*true...*_
_There aren’t many with working phones in so don’t expect to be able to pretend to make a call ..._


----------



## Trish (May 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I know the ones outside ST Pauls... altho' I haven't been there for years. next week I'm supposed to be going to COvent garden so I'll look out for that one...
> 
> This from the link made me laugh....
> 
> ...


Enjoy your trip.  Covent Garden is an interesting place to visit.  I haven't been there since pre-Covid so will be interesting to hear whether it is busy again.


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2022)

Trish said:


> Enjoy your trip.  Covent Garden is an interesting place to visit.  I haven't been there since pre-Covid so will be interesting to hear whether it is busy again.


no I haven't been there since pre covid either... last time I was at Covent garden was summer of 2019...


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2022)

A nearby Village


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2022)

In the pub...


----------

